# MyLink infotainment system



## TKECruze (Oct 23, 2011)

So I'm pretty sure most of you know that the 2013 cruze will have the MyLink infotainment system. my question to anyone that might know is, will it be possible to actually replace our old infotainment systems to this one. the gf just got an equinox and i have to say i love the features it has. to anyone that can respond id appreciate it.


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

I think someone on the Camaro5 forums will be trying to retrofit the MyLink system into a 2011-2012 model. Try looking there, as their radio setup is somewhat the same as ours.


----------



## Sweber (Jun 11, 2012)

Please let us know If you succeed, I may be interested in this aswell.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Subscribed. Interested in this.


----------



## project_mayhem (Jun 18, 2012)

I am interested also!


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Subscribed

Sent from my SGH-T989 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Next-Generation MyLink Infotainment System to Debut in 2014 Impala. | Car and Driver Blog


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I asked the dealership it would take a whole new relern on the computer plus all new wiring its definitely nit for the non electrical and computer experts.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

